# New member seeking info on Puerto Escondido area



## stillmeadow (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello,
Does anyone on this site know anything about Santa Maria Colotepec? I would like to know if there is an expat community there, or anywhere else in the Puerto Escondido area.
Thank you!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You may try to find a Oaxaca forum where you would have more chances of reaching someone who has been to the area. I have travelled the coast between Pochutla and Puerto Escondido and have travelled the road from Pochutla to Oaxaca but I have never been to Santa Maria so I cannot help you.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

These kinds of questions do better in the main forum. This section is more for talk about things that are not necessarily related to Mexico.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

stillmeadow said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone on this site know anything about Santa Maria Colotepec? I would like to know if there is an expat community there, or anywhere else in the Puerto Escondido area.
> Thank you!


I assume you are referring to Puerto Escondido in Oaxaca. (There is at least one other Puerto Escondido in Mexico). We've spent a few weeks in, and driving around the PE Oaxaca area, but never came across Santa Maria Colotepec. I'm guessing there wouldn't be much of an ex-pat community, since there isn't that big an ex-pat community even in PE. I stand to be corrected, but I'll bet there aren't more than a few dozen full-time expats in PE.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

just talked to someone who is from there, unless you have family there there is no good reason to go there...better speak Spanish as well


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> These kinds of questions do better in the main forum. This section is more for talk about things that are not necessarily related to Mexico.


This thread was moved to the main forum yesterday by yours truly.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> just talked to someone who is from there, unless you have family there there is no good reason to go there...better speak Spanish as well


Maybe the OP has a friend who lives there.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> This thread was moved to the main forum yesterday by yours truly.


I've been around long enough that I should know....but what or where is "the main forum"?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

HolyMole said:


> I've been around long enough that I should know....but what or where is "the main forum"?


Isla was referring to the main Mexico forum on this site, as opposed to La Chaterrería which is a subsection of the Mexico forum. In other words, it was moved to this forum.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If the OP had a friend there or family then he would be better off listening to what the family or friend have to say about it than people on a forum.
Small Mexican towns in somewhat isolated area are not the most exciting places to live long term but some people like the isolation so it is all up the person .
From what I hear it is typical of all the small places around nothing special about it in good or bad.
If you know Mexico or the Oaxaca area then you know what to expect if do not then you need to go and check it out for yourself.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

citlali said:


> If the OP had a friend there or family then he would be better off listening to what the family or friend have to say about it than people on a forum.


Well said. :clap2:


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I spend a lot of time on the Oaxacan coast because my wifes family lives there. Rio Grande to PE. We have a small plot of land close as well. I can tell you that there is NOT an expat community there and thats part of the reason why I like it. PE is touristy and I only go to PE every once ina while to hit the bars and clubs with my brother in law...other than that, they can have it. Our family lives in Rio Grande and I can assure you that I am the only ****** there when I visit, but they treat me like a local. (helps to have a good grasp of Spanish as well as the costal slang)....although there are 2 gringos and a Chilango that built a DOME house close to the beach by El Venado. So I was wrong...there are a few gringos there but not a community.


----------

